# Kenmore Oven Element Arcing



## Valerie1960 (Jan 30, 2012)

My Kenmore slide-in range's lower oven element arced with bright light, loud noise and sparks yesterday. Oven was turned off and everything stopped. Have not used the often since. When went to the store to get a new element Was told that if the interior surface of the oven was rough I would most likely need to replace the whole range as the arcing has compromised the safety of the oven with holes or weakening of the oven walls. 

My question is the oven safe to use with the rough interior even though I cannot see with my eyes any holes in the oven wall or would it be best to replace the whole stove instead of just the element? The broken element has a piece about 2 inches long that if flattened in the bottom of the oven that is no longer attached to the rest of the element.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

No holes through liner? turn power off and just repl element- *should* be ok. just make sure oven cycles off at set temp [because when they fail-units-they sometimes weld contacts in controls] if cycles off after repair=should be fine.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Valerie1960 said:


> My Kenmore slide-in range's lower oven element arced with bright light, loud noise and sparks yesterday. Oven was turned off and everything stopped. Have not used the often since. When went to the store to get a new element Was told that if the interior surface of the oven was rough I would most likely need to replace the whole range as the arcing has compromised the safety of the oven with holes or weakening of the oven walls.
> 
> My question is the oven safe to use with the rough interior even though I cannot see with my eyes any holes in the oven wall or would it be best to replace the whole stove instead of just the element? The broken element has a piece about 2 inches long that if flattened in the bottom of the oven that is no longer attached to the rest of the element.


Sounds to me like they were trying to sell you a new oven for $500, rather than a heating element for $50.

Replace the element, and watch carefully for any signs of problems.


----------

